# Wrong ball from Bunker- place or drop



## 3offTheTee (Aug 16, 2011)

Played with a guy who hit my ball from a bunker. Should he have placed or dropped my original ball and if he did it wrong what is the penalty?


----------



## CliveW (Aug 16, 2011)

If a player makes a stroke at a wrong ball then he loses the hole in matchplay or incurs a penalty of two strokes in stroke play and the OWNER must PLACE a ball on the spot from which the wrong ball was first played. (Rule 15-3)


----------



## egerst (Aug 16, 2011)

you don't get penalized for playing a wrong ball from a bunker(maybe even a hazard) i think if you do you have to go back and find your original ball and play the shot


----------



## egerst (Aug 16, 2011)

oops just seen the rule changed in 2008  luckily this hasn't happened with me


----------



## rosecott (Aug 16, 2011)

oops just seen the rule changed in 2008  luckily this hasn't happened with me
		
Click to expand...

Do keep up.


----------



## egerst (Aug 18, 2011)

had kids so i haven't really played much in the last few years


----------

